# Volvo l35 what size pusher can it handle



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm thinking of purchasing a 08 Volvo l35,1.6 yards,70 hp and is around 13,000 lbs.the company selling it was running a blizzard 8611"not included in the sale".I would like to run a 12' or even a 14' what do u guys think?Anyone with any seat time in a mini loader like the l35 what do u guys think of them?I only have seat time on larger loaders. Thanks


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Pro-Tech recommends a 10' - 12' but that seems on the small side.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Not the 14.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its all about weight and hp. My Dresser weighs about 17k and it has a 103hp Cumins and my 12ft BX12 push box is all it can really handle. So far all we've pushed is 2-3" of wet, heavy stuff. I dont know much about loaders, this is my first year using one and so far so good. I wish I was able to plow in 2nd gear all the time, 1st gear is so friggen slow but powerful and it seems to run out of pushing power in 2nd gear. I'm pushing a Lowe's thats 8 acres with very long pushes tho. My guess would be a 10ft.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

if you have a good operator you should be able to use a 12ft backhoe model. nothing bigger.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a Deere 244J.....similar size machine and use a full size protec 10' pusher.....anything larger won't work on long runs or wet snow. Check out craig snow buckets... I have a 3yd one and it will move a mountain of snow....


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

salopez;1170737 said:


> if you have a good operator you should be able to use a 12ft backhoe model. nothing bigger.


I've been seeing similar sized machines running light duty 10-12' sectionals around town recently.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I went with a 12' LD Artic Sectional on my L25B and it handles it just fine. I was a little concerned at first but after using it the last few events I am pleased with it. I know that in a large event I will have to take smaller bites but the site that the machine is on is zero tolerance so it works from the start till the end. The most snow that builds up is only 2-3" before it is cleared.


----------

